# Blewits?



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Almost mowed over these, growing in a ring under my maple tree. Waiting on a spore print but I think they are Blewits, not sure though. I've looked for them for a few years and finally find some in my yard! (If that's what they are)


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

yup,those would be the Blewits.. _Citocybe (Lepista) nuda_.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats what they are, i finally tried them first time today, and i must say,they rank right up there, i just sauted in olive oil no seasoning of any kind, they have a great flavor.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I found one today growing in the flowerbed at work, really a nice lookin shroom. Is it safe to say these are the only blue mushrooms I will find out there? The inside (meat) was blue with darker spots in the cap area. The stem was really thick and strong, cap was about 2-3 inches across.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

No it is not the only blue out there. Cortinarius is also the same color as Blewits. They are definatley not edible. I believe the corts are more beefy. Best to show someone that knows the difference. You don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

spoikey said:


> No it is not the only blue out there. Cortinarius is also the same color as Blewits. They are definatley not edible. I believe the corts are more beefy. Best to show someone that knows the difference. You don't want to make a mistake.


Agreed 100% would never try a new one based on such little information and FACTS. It is just the first blue shroom I ever saw, looks close to the above pictures, but some slight differences. Thanks for the information.


----------

